# Outdoor Bar-top pour-on finish



## Dracken00 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have an outdoor kitchen project that I am planning. I came up with the idea to rip railroad ties in half to create a counter top. I know that the creosote is nasty stuff but I was hoping to pour a layer epoxy over them to level the surface. I think the result would look cool. I am looking for advice on what to use for the epoxy or resin pour-on top. I live in Arizona and the sun here destroys everything. Most of the resin pour-on tops say direct sunlight will cause cracking and yellowing. What would my best bet for a pour-on resin/epoxy be?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Burn the RR ties.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to see you rip RR ties. I wouldn't do it with my sawmill.

I don't know of any epoxy that will hold up to direct sunlight.


----------



## Jesse_Rei (May 23, 2010)

RAKA. http://www.raka.com/ makes a uv resistant epoxy for boatbuilders that would work but youd still wanna cover it with a few coats of a marine grade uv resistant spar varnish.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck ripping those ties!

And that creosote really wants to ooze out of a fresh cut surface when it gets hot.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want to pour a top anyways, I'd be looking at making a concrete top in Arid-zona.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

+1 what Monte said.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

There would be considerable movement in the ties over time. The wood, tag teaming with the sun, would whup the epoxy.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with Clint on the ties, except make it a hot fire a long ways from people. If you just like the idea
of the big ties, you could just use timbers and stain the edges with a black die. My opinion of ties is that 
they are only good for railroads or berms at a shooting range and gandy dancers do not get paid enough 
for working with them.


----------

